# Why NOT to buy a SHO...?



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

OK, I hear everyone saying how folks should buy a SHO.
ARE there any reasons NOT to buy a Yamaha SHO or SHO's ?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I've heard they are hard to prop, is this true ?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Don't buy an SHO for the following reasons: 

to go slow
prefer a loud motor
like to spend a lot of fuel
want terrible hole shots

The list goes on... There are plenty of prop combos out there to suit most any need.


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

*SHO*

i RUN A Yamaha hpdi and like yamaha. However I have been told that the SHO is a throw away motor because it was built so light and thin. This makes a little hesitation on a new boat with one or repowering. Anyone else heard this or have any thoughts.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

They are expensive


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Andco said:


> i RUN A Yamaha hpdi and like yamaha. However I have been told that the SHO is a throw away motor because it was built so light and thin. This makes a little hesitation on a new boat with one or repowering. Anyone else heard this or have any thoughts.


Always love the statement "throw away motor" like we swap out motors so regularly or blow 'em up every 3rd trip. Thankfully I have a spare on the shelf .

Anyone consider their cars having throw away or replacement motors?? Same thing, most will just buy another and change it out. Same applies, if you have a blown power head, chances are you will not rebuild it when one can spend a few $$ more to get a NEW powerhead. Others may replace with low hour used being sold from a re-power or something.

That said, I have yet to see, read or hear of a VALID report of a powerhead failure (i.e. not some friend of a friend who knows a guy who has a barber with a customer who heard...).


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Andco said:


> i RUN A Yamaha hpdi and like yamaha. However I have been told that the SHO is a throw away motor because it was built so light and thin. This makes a little hesitation on a new boat with one or repowering. Anyone else heard this or have any thoughts.


WOW.....Now I havent heard that.....that IS scary...
I like Reel Works attitude...


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

*sho*

I agree with reel work, should not have a problem. I know of many fuel system problems with hpdi's that have caused more serious problems, Just throwing out what I have heard to get some response. I personally looked at repowering my pathfinder with a sho. Just didn't make sense for the price. I will have to get one on the next boat with all of the great performance information on them.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

The SHO has plasma fused cylinder walls. This is how they lightened this engine. This means it can't be re boared or re sleaved. Is this bad? That all depends if warranty takes care of you if this happens within the first 3 years. After 3 years your at the mercy of Yamaha, and how much they pop you for a new head. This why I'm still kicking around that Suzuki 175 in my head for the new boat, and it's a hell of alot cheaper.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

That all being said, what are the odds of this happening to the Yamaha sho,,,,, it's probably in your favor, because you can't find many bad reviews on this engine. It all boils down to how much $$$ you want to spend.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Redfishr I dont get out much. What happened to the Merc on that new boat you built ?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Redfishr I dont get out much. What happened to the Merc on that new boat you built ?


Hold on to your mouse.........I sold that boat.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> That all being said, what are the odds of this happening to the Yamaha sho,,,,, it's probably in your favor, because you can't find many bad reviews on this engine. It all boils down to how much $$$ you want to spend.


Well I did get quotes for both Etec 200 and SHO 200......Etec was only $200 cheaper.
Suzuki, I didnt price......although I think they are great engines.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> Hold on to your mouse.........I sold that boat.


Whats next ? I thought you loved that boat ?

Got a buddy running an etec on a gulf coast variside. That motor has more throttle response than any boat I've ever been in. Must be propped exactly right. He loves that motor


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> Well I did get quotes for both Etec 200 and SHO 200......Etec was only $200 cheaper.
> Suzuki, I didnt price......although I think they are great engines.


Check it out, you'll be surprised. I do know that the 175 Suz is one hell of an engine. I put one through hell for 3 yrs


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Check it out, you'll be surprised. I do know that the 175 Suz is one hell of an engine. I put one through hell for 3 yrs


The Suzuki is an excellent motor and was my top choice, but we have a better Yamaha market/service in this area. I would be VERY careful buying a Suzuki right now and ask around the dealers and service techs. I know for fact the parts availability can be hit or miss (post Tsunami) and Suzuki hasn't had a stellar reputation when it comes to parts supply in the US to begin with.

Yamaha has worked very hard to maintain good supply levels and I have heard (second hand) that even Yamaha part supplies are dwindling because of the tsunami however I have never had a problem getting a Yammie part.

Bottom line, consideration should also be made based on where you live and what motor has the best dealer, parts and service availability.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> The Suzuki is an excellent motor and was my top choice, but we have a better Yamaha market/service in this area. I would be VERY careful buying a Suzuki right now and ask around the dealers and service techs. I know for fact the parts availability can be hit or miss (post Tsunami) and Suzuki hasn't had a stellar reputation when it comes to parts supply in the US to begin with.
> 
> Yamaha has worked very hard to maintain good supply levels and I have heard (second hand) that even Yamaha part supplies are dwindling because of the tsunami however I have never had a problem getting a Yammie part.
> 
> Bottom line, consideration should also be made based on where you live and what motor has the best dealer, parts and service availability.


Yes sir you are correct. It's probably the only reason why I'm not buying one, and because Suzuki has gotten iffy on there warantee work. I hope Suzuki gets hit hard by not just the tsunami, but by us fisherman whom have taken care of them in the past, and soon they'll see we won't be buying there engines. I know many that didn't want to leave the Suzuki such as I, buy really had no other choice.


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

The ONLY reason I would not buy a SHO..........it doesn't come in a 150 hp.

Maybe one day,
CB


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

I would think the main reason not to buy one, would be availability.

Tried to find a 250 for a friend and no one has any available.

After talking to several dealers you may be lucky to get it from a big oem new, but if you were repowering or have a small builder, you were going to be waiting a while.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*250 sho*

Just bought a 250 SHO. Only hesitation I had was a LOT of posts on the bass boat boards about the motor "making oil" which is caused by fuel blow-by in the pistons. Sounds like if you break it in correctly it should be fine. They think all the problems with "making oil" are caused by bass boats sitting much lower in the water and not letting piston temps get high enough for piston rings to seat and long trolling periods.

After owning a Merc 300 and E-tec 250 in the last four years, decided it was worth it to try (always been a Yamaha fan) and it came with a 5 year warranty last month.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

BAMF32 said:


> Just bought a 250 SHO. Only hesitation I had was a LOT of posts on the bass boat boards about the motor "making oil" which is caused by fuel blow-by in the pistons. Sounds like if you break it in correctly it should be fine. They think all the problems with "making oil" are caused by bass boats sitting much lower in the water and not letting piston temps get high enough for piston rings to seat and long trolling periods.
> 
> After owning a Merc 300 and E-tec 250 in the last four years, decided it was worth it to try (always been a Yamaha fan) and *it came with a 5 year warranty *last month.


Not really. You paid $1000 for the extra 2 years. That is, they offered an extra 2 years OR a $1000 rebate. If you took the extra 2 years you really paid $1000 for it. I dont mean to imply that there is anything wrong with that. Just clarifying that it was not free. I just bought a SHO 250 and took the rebate. That was just my preference.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Ok KEMPOC, to be even clearer the YES/Yamaha does not give you a check in hand... no-no..The dealership gets the rebates in addition to other incentives and it is up to them as to what you will get in return if you opt-out of the YES offer. Most dealerships aren't going to hand you a check, at least not for the full amount and typically they will roll over into something enticing like free service plans for the 20 and 100 hour services along with some in-store credit expecting you to get accessories like anchors, life vests, etc.. 

Sort of like a car rebate, you aren't gonna be walking out with a check in hand after dropping 10's of thousands of dollars. 

You don't pay more for the warranty or the motor. You just get additional time under warranty without having to pay directly for it as opposed to "yes, I would like to buy an extended warranty...."


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Ok KEMPOC, to be even clearer the YES/Yamaha does not give you a check in hand... no-no..The dealership gets the rebates in addition to other incentives and it is up to them as to what you will get in return if you opt-out of the YES offer. Most dealerships aren't going to hand you a check, at least not for the full amount and typically they will roll over into something enticing like free service plans for the 20 and 100 hour services along with some in-store credit expecting you to get accessories like anchors, life vests, etc..
> 
> Sort of like a car rebate, you aren't gonna be walking out with a check in hand after dropping 10's of thousands of dollars.
> 
> You don't pay more for the warranty or the motor. You just get additional time under warranty without having to pay directly for it as opposed to "yes, I would like to buy an extended warranty...."


Well actually, you are correct in the case of a re-power. And since that is the contex that began this thread, I will agree with you.

Because I bought the SHO as part of a new boat rig, I was thinking in the context of a new boat rig. In that case - YES you will pay for the YES warranty. I wrote a check for $1000 less than I would have if I had opted for the YES plan. Therefore, to get the YES I would have to pay $1000 for it.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

KEMPOC said:


> Well actually, you are correct in the case of a re-power. And since that is the contex that began this thread, I will agree with you.
> 
> Because I bought the SHO as part of a new boat rig, I was thinking in the context of a new boat rig. In that case - YES you will pay for the YES warranty. I wrote a check for $1000 less than I would have if I had opted for the YES plan. Therefore, to get the YES I would have to pay $1000 for it.


X2

Why would you get a check in hand? All that is, is extra paper work and trouble for you, they take the money off the price. end of story. A $1000 off is a $1000 off.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> X2
> 
> Why would you get a check in hand? All that is, is extra paper work and trouble for you, they take the money off the price. end of story. A $1000 off is a $1000 off.


Yep.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

BAMF32 said:


> Just bought a 250 SHO. Only hesitation I had was a LOT of posts on the bass boat boards about the motor "making oil" which is caused by fuel blow-by in the pistons. Sounds like if you break it in correctly it should be fine. They think all the problems with "making oil" are caused by bass boats sitting much lower in the water and not letting piston temps get high enough for piston rings to seat and long trolling periods.
> 
> After owning a Merc 300 and E-tec 250 in the last four years, decided it was worth it to try (always been a Yamaha fan) and it came with a 5 year warranty last month.


Back to this "making oil" thing....
What the heck ???? I know gas going into the crank case and increasing the volume of oil in the resivor (sp?).
Anybody else here about this....... ??? This is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

"Making oil" is a well known problem witht he SHO. Yamaha says they have it figured out and corrected. Only time will tell but I am not too worried about it. I broke mine in per the book. I will be conscious of warm up time before I run it hard - especially in cold water. I will monitor the oil level. If it "makes oil" I will let Yamaha fix it. I have had lots of Yamahas. Blown up 2 - post waranty. Yamaha reps inspected them and fixed them for me - free. Hard to beat that for backing the product.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Always love the statement "throw away motor" like we swap out motors so regularly or blow 'em up every 3rd trip. Thankfully I have a spare on the shelf .
> 
> Anyone consider their cars having throw away or replacement motors?? Same thing, most will just buy another and change it out. Same applies, if you have a blown power head, chances are you will not rebuild it when one can spend a few $$ more to get a NEW powerhead. Others may replace with low hour used being sold from a re-power or something.
> 
> That said, I have yet to see, read or hear of a VALID report of a powerhead failure (i.e. not some friend of a friend who knows a guy who has a barber with a customer who heard...).


My local Yamaha dealer has replaced 1 225 SHO power head on a bass boat. BUUUUUUTTTT - they showed me the download numbers. That motor had been whooped on horribly. A large percentage of his time was 6000 - 6400 rpm. But thats not the bad part. Looked to me like the fella didnt understand how to run a jack plate. There were many momentary excursions in the high 7000s - like he was blowing it out without backing out of it. Shop said he was livid when Yamaha told him to butt a stump (in waranty). If you want them to back it - you have to run it accoring to their limits. Just like "chipping" a truck then being Pd off when it comes apart.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info Kempoc.....


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I have 73 hours on my new sho 250 and oil levels have remained constant. You need to go run a boat with a sho and compare it to the others, I think your question will be answered.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

My SHO did the making oil thing. The mechanic attributed it to too much idle time during break in, not getting the rings to seat in. His advice was to go out and run the hell out of it. I did that and have not had any issues since. I have to admit, I was concerned when this happened though.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> My SHO did the making oil thing. The mechanic attributed it to too much idle time during break in, not getting the rings to seat in. His advice was to go out and run the hell out of it. I did that and have not had any issues since. I have to admit, I was concerned when this happened though.


That's the bad part, your not suppose to run the hell out of it during break in, atleast by the book. Setting the rings on an engine such as this should not be a run the hell out of it procedure. If it is, then the sho making oil over an idle issue, is deffinately an issue to me. Ive read plenty about this, and hopefully this is corrected?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

The book states the engine can be ran normally after the first two hours, but to avoid running wide open for more than 5 minutes at a time. I was taking it really easy on the motor for
The first 7-8 hours, and they told me to open it up....fixed the issue, and it runs great.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Its always something with these new engines........What the heck is next...
THAT IS a big issue with me to...........Did I do it right, did I do it wrong...is there more oil, is it ok, am I idleing too much............and on and on...
This is driving me crazy.....and I dont even have one.
I sure screwed up selling my old Yamaha........7 years and never a hickup.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I wouldn't let the making oil gig bother me, but to each his own. My nephew had that issue, broke it in a lil more, and awesome!I have talked to others who never seen it. It has not altered him one bit. The motor with the FX prop from Skeeter is a beast/. on his Champion boat very quick!

I probably will be running one in April of next year. 250 SHO on a Majek more than likely.



Redfishr said:


> Its always something with these new engines........What the heck is next...
> THAT IS a big issue with me to...........Did I do it right, did I do it wrong...is there more oil, is it ok, am I idleing too much............and on and on...
> This is driving me crazy.....and I dont even have one.
> I sure screwed up selling my old Yamaha........7 years and never a hickup.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> That's the bad part, your not suppose to run the hell out of it during break in, atleast by the book. Setting the rings on an engine such as this should not be a run the hell out of it procedure. If it is, then the sho making oil over an idle issue, is deffinately an issue to me. Ive read plenty about this, and hopefully this is corrected?


"Run the hell out of it" is kind of subjective based on the operator's mentality. You should always respect the max rated RPM or reserve complaints about the consequences. So, to me, "run the hell out of it" means not babying it while still respecting it's limits. Capt., that IS a proper break in. You should not run the motor for extended periods at any particular speed - even idle - and no more than 5 min. at WOT. But it should see 6000 rpm regularly durring the break in - after 2 hours.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Some of the older (bullet proof) Yamaha 4-strokes made oil too, its not a new problem. There are threads about it on The Hull Truth.com. I doubt you need to worry if you do a correct break in. All I know that if I were making a decision it would be hard to move away from a proven brand that has been good to me for so long.



Redfishr said:


> Its always something with these new engines........What the heck is next...
> THAT IS a big issue with me to...........Did I do it right, did I do it wrong...is there more oil, is it ok, am I idleing too much............and on and on...
> This is driving me crazy.....and I dont even have one.
> I sure screwed up selling my old Yamaha........7 years and never a hickup.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> My local Yamaha dealer has replaced 1 225 SHO power head on a bass boat. BUUUUUUTTTT - they showed me the download numbers. That motor had been whooped on horribly. A large percentage of his time was 6000 - 6400 rpm. But thats not the bad part. Looked to me like the fella didnt understand how to run a jack plate. There were many momentary excursions in the high 7000s - like he was blowing it out without backing out of it. Shop said he was livid when Yamaha told him to butt a stump (in waranty). If you want them to back it - you have to run it accoring to their limits. Just like "chipping" a truck then being Pd off when it comes apart.


Something doesn't seem right here - First off, believe ALL 4.2's whether it be Offshore or SHO series have a rev limiter which kicks in right around 6100 RPM's (which is about 100 RPM above MAX WOT range). My 4.2 is propped to where I can bump the limiter at 6050-6100 RPM with no load and light on fuel, but will roll up to 5800 or so with full load and is right where it should be in the 5000-6000 WOT spectrum. Which leads me to the second point, prop selection.. A properly dialed in prop and hull combo should not allow that high of RPM and if it did, his top speed would be far less than it was capable...

The making oil thing was pretty much isolated to the first few months of production and was supposedly remedied in the production line with a change up in the rings.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Or he had a wee bit of work on the ECU?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

RedXCross said:


> Or he had a wee bit of work on the ECU?


True... True....:cheers:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Well this has made me feel better about a SHO......
Thanks for all the info guys...


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

RedXCross said:


> Or he had a wee bit of work on the ECU?


Supposedly that was Yamaha's contention as well.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That fits well KEMPOC - ECU modified.

I can say without hesitation when the limiter kicks in it is very quick quick to respond, yet smooth. Smooth in such a way you might not even notice it is kicking in, but then again you're going warp speed anyways. Mine was touching 67 MPH when it hit the limiter - hauling arse for an almost 25 foot boat!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WHWOOW thats too fast for me....


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Exactly what you said......*



Redfishr said:


> Its always something with these new engines........What the heck is next...
> THAT IS a big issue with me to...........Did I do it right, did I do it wrong...is there more oil, is it ok, am I idleing too much............and on and on...
> This is driving me crazy.....and I dont even have one.
> I sure screwed up selling my old Yamaha........7 years and never a hickup.


That is EXACTLY how I felt. BUT, that 250 SHO is a beast. I am getting 53 mph out of a 23 Gulf Coast and it's not even propped right. Throw the throttle down at 4000 rpms and it literally throws you back in the seat. 10 hours on mine (knock on wood) and have not had a rise in oil level. I really think if you limit the idle time and break it in per manufacturers recs you will be fine. I DO NOT regret buying this motor. I doubt you will either.

Sure would like to hear Eric Simmons chime in on this since he puts some on SCB's...........


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> The book states the engine can be ran normally after the first two hours, but to avoid running wide open for more than 5 minutes at a time. I was taking it really easy on the motor for
> The first 7-8 hours, and they told me to open it up....fixed the issue, and it runs great.


Exactly what I've been told by three different Yamaha people. Also to limit idleing time.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> Something doesn't seem right here - First off, believe ALL 4.2's whether it be Offshore or SHO series have a rev limiter which kicks in right around 6100 RPM's (which is about 100 RPM above MAX WOT range). My 4.2 is propped to where I can bump the limiter at 6050-6100 RPM with no load and light on fuel, but will roll up to 5800 or so with full load and is right where it should be in the 5000-6000 WOT spectrum. Which leads me to the second point, prop selection.. A properly dialed in prop and hull combo should not allow that high of RPM and if it did, his top speed would be far less than it was capable...
> 
> The making oil thing was pretty much isolated to the first few months of production and was supposedly remedied in the production line with a change up in the rings.


I've heard of others making oil, blowing out and shoddy propping compounds the issue. I would be careful shilling for SHO engines this early in the game


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I have little issues paying for the best, as long as I get results, and this is my take.
Yamaha 250 VMax SHO seems to be taking the 4-stroke market the right way IMO. I do like them.

On the Stingray, the Yam 250 SHO and Merc 250 ProXS w/TorqueMaster 1.75 are a VERY close match in terms of MPG, MPH, and overall power. 

In terms of money, the Merc 250 ProXS has a much lower price tag. Merc 300XS and Yam250 SHO are in the same price range.
So for me, on SCB's the 300XS still my hands down favorite motor.

In a 200Hp class motor, I am very impressed w/ Mercury 200ProXS. Have not rigged any 200SHO's yet.

There is no perfect motor. If you want a SHO, get one.
Keep a close eye on, and keep tight the prop nut, as it seems some thrust washers can seat more on shaft with use.
Not sure what advise to give on the "Making Oil" thing, it has been and issue. Not sure if any correctioins have been made.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

parts henry said:


> I've heard of others making oil, *blowing out* and *shoddy propping compounds* the issue. I would be careful *shilling* for SHO engines this early in the game


I have no idea what these mean, can you explain.... ??


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I do not normally participate in the he said she said stuff but, here I go...

(Only because this came from a credible source)

Earlier this year I attended a boat show. I will refrain from naming the city or the dealer.

The _owner_ of the dealership sold both Yamaha and another brand I won't name. He mentioned to me that while he loved both brands, he steered his customers away from SHOs due to decreased durability from the weight reduction. He noted that, in the SHO engines, Yamaha made parts lighter that created durability issues. I would like to give Yamaha more cred just because I love the brand...but seemed worth noting since this question came up.

Is that validated? I have no idea. But could easily be looked into unless someone can confirm or deny it here. I'd hate to spread a rumor that was not true especially since I will only own a Yammie, if I can help it.

I was not in the market for an SHO at the time because I wanted a 25" shaft so this did not actually steer me away from it.

I personally would like to see them on the market for a few years before I would purchase one. I'm also certain that Yamaha didn't just build the SHO on a whim and throw it on the market for sales. Their name is on the line especially with as much advertising they have thrown into it.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I have to say, that would be the first dealer I heard of steerring folks AWAY from a SHO.......But I'm not doubting you.
Yamaha was said to have took three years developing this motor.
I would have been a little iffy if this was the first year.
Since we are one the 3rd year of SHO's I feel better about them.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I personallly know of someone (non-SCB owner) who is wanting out of his 250SHO (due to 3 power heads in 60 hrs), and go back to Merc 250ProXS's. So it does happen, but still a great motor over all IMO.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

scb factory said:


> I personallly know of someone (non-SCB owner) who is wanting out of his 250SHO (due to 3 power heads in 60 hrs), and go back to Merc 250ProXS's. So it does happen, but still a great motor over all IMO.


Interesting.. Guessing it's for the higher WOT RPM and a little weight savings. Do you know the reason(s) why?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Interesting.. Guessing it's for the higher WOT RPM and a little weight savings. Do you know the reason(s) why?


Totally from motor failures. As stated in my post, (3) power heads in low hours of operation.

Somthing about upper main bearings,I think. Dont know details other than Yamaha has been very helpful. Even overnighting powerhead in at least one case.

Owner has just lost his faith w that motor. He has owned many Merc's over the last 20+ years, and ready to get Back in Black.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Now thats wild.......I guess, I've never heard of any Yamaha doing that...


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Wow, thanks Eric.. 

And... There's 2k posts!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Eric!! Good input no doubt .:cheers:


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Eric. Im glad it shows the customer service of yamaha. Especially with all they have been through. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> The SHO has plasma fused cylinder walls. This is how they lightened this engine. This means it can't be re boared or re sleaved. Is this bad? That all depends if warranty takes care of you if this happens within the first 3 years. After 3 years your at the mercy of Yamaha, and how much they pop you for a new head. This why I'm still kicking around that Suzuki 175 in my head for the new boat, and it's a hell of alot cheaper.


 the Suzuki would be a great choice!:cheers:


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Redfishr said:


> Now thats wild.......I guess, I've never heard of any Yamaha doing that...


Me either! Lemons do exist, however. I guess my heros at Yamaha _are_ human after all!

Just brings it all back to an already posted thought...it comes down to the service center. That'll make it or break it.

It is a Ford v Chevy debate. I'll paddle a kayak before I drive a Merc:biggrin:


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Eric, I have another question? Do you know how well Yamaha backs there warranty to fishing guides or tournamnet fisherman? Suzuki was chicken **** when it came to them investigating on how many hours were on that engine according to that year model of engine, then they would dig even deeper. If they found out you were a guide they would be extremely hesitant on fixing your engine under warranty, then if they would even fix it at all under warranty. This is the make it or break it deal for me with them.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Capt Lowell Odem of Of Rockport guides with a SCB Stingray/Yamaha 250 SHO. He has no prob getting warranty work done. In fact he is on some sort of guide program with that motor, and other Yamaha motors for many years now.
Ronnie's Marine is who he runs through.

He is very pro-Yamha, and loves his SHO, and no secret I'm Pro-Merc. We have a lot of fun picking apart each others motor choice. But if Lowell is reading this, you will always be sucking my Merc 300XS prop wash...

SCB Factory


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

From Yamaha's Dealer page.
*Outboards ordered on the Promotional/Demo/Tournament Angler Program
shall be warranty registered at the time the outboard is placed into
service as a promotional/demo/tournament angler outboard.​*Standard three (3) year limited warranty on all four-stroke outboards and VMAX​​​​​


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Just like any motor including the BLACK ones I can also share TONS of stories not favorable, Redfshr. I have my thoughts of why a few of those SHO'S lost their power heads, but I will not elaborate. 
I can tell you first hand about a 225 and 250 Sho that has been ran flawlessly for several hundred hours. Of course the guys running them take good care of their stuff and monitor engine oil and fluids. I will leave it at that. As I said earlier you mess around with certain parts on performance and you will usually find yourself on the other side of the spectrum. My 2 cents..


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

Yamaha's guide warranty? They will call and book a trip with you then cancel your warranty. Seen it happen twice this year. You have to purchase a "guide warranty" in their program. Comes free with a Mercury. And yes, the service shop can have allot to do with this. I want a SHO but will probably go Black soon. $5000 difference is hard it ignor.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

CaptPb said:


> Yamaha's guide warranty? They will call and book a trip with you then cancel your warranty. Seen it happen twice this year. You have to purchase a "guide warranty" in their program. Comes free with a Mercury. And yes, the service shop can have allot to do with this. I want a SHO but will probably go Black soon. $5000 difference is hard it ignor.


So they'll sell you an engine, but You cant fish everyday?


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

CaptPb said:


> Yamaha's guide warranty? They will call and book a trip with you then cancel your warranty. Seen it happen twice this year. You have to purchase a "guide warranty" in their program. Comes free with a Mercury. And yes, the service shop can have allot to do with this. I want a SHO but will probably go Black soon. $5000 difference is hard it ignor.


How much is the "guide warranty program"? Thanks CaptPb for the heads up. Looks like the dirty is coming out on this sho little by little. Hmmm


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

No, basically it is a commercial user vice pleasure/private use and in turn the warranty policies are written accordingly. Don't know the nuts and bolts details, just that there are differences in the two...


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Read to your heart's delight.....*

http://www.bbcboards.net/zeroforum?id=54


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

BAMF32 said:


> http://www.bbcboards.net/zeroforum?id=54


After reading all that, it almost makes me think this engine needs a few more years to get the bugs out. Thanks BAM


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Holy SHO, thats alotta bad press.....on that Bass Boat forum


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Quoted from BBC, All I can say is I am buying one in the next 6 months. Whether it was a Thermostat problem(2cool running) or a ring seating (blow by) problem remains to be quoted from Yammy, I know they have invested their stake in this motor and have scratched their HPDI's for the most part , so I know they will resolve this problem quickly. 
"I was informed that Yamaha does know there was a problem and they have fixed the problem as of April of this year. This comes from the same dealer that has worked on Wolak's boat numerous times. "

By the way check out the E-tec blue post on this forum, I like E-tec too , but check out this guys post , it is a brand new motor!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Yea with Yamaha putting their ALL IN on this motor, I cant believe they would let it sink.
BUT I remember an old outboard motor company that did the same thing and went under.......OMC......around from the beginning and now, no more.


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

i have been running my sho balls to the wall. no problems yet.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

draker3 said:


> i have been running my sho balls to the wall. no problems yet.


How many hours?

Have you checked you oil level lately?


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

scb factory said:


> How many hours?
> 
> Have you checked you oil level lately?


He's right, if you haven't you better... I'm not saying I'm not going with the sho, but they don't have there **** totally straight yet


----------



## potbellystallion (Aug 15, 2005)

*how are you checking the oil?*

My dealer said that to check the oil you need to run the engine at an idle for 5 minutes, then shut it off and wait 2 minutes, then check the stick. Is this the same way everyone else is doing it? Dealer was Bernies Boats and Motors in Victoria. My engine made about a quart and a half during the first 20 hours. Changed oil at that time and now have 35 hours on engine. Oil level is just a little above the mid-line on the stick. It was filled to the mid-line on the stick so it has made a little so far. Will keep checking. Other than that the engine has been great!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I was just told by a SHO owner that one of the problems is people BABYING those motors. 
Draker3 says he's running the SHO outta his with no problems...could be the key.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

potbellystallion said:


> My dealer said that to check the oil you need to run the engine at an idle for 5 minutes, then shut it off and wait 2 minutes, then check the stick. Is this the same way everyone else is doing it? Dealer was Bernies Boats and Motors in Victoria. My engine made about a quart and a half during the first 20 hours. Changed oil at that time and now have 35 hours on engine. Oil level is just a little above the mid-line on the stick. It was filled to the mid-line on the stick so it has made a little so far. Will keep checking. Other than that the engine has been great!


Scary to know that it's making oil ain't it. Those that are running this engine without keeping a good eye on the oil level are walking on some thin ice. They've apparently not fixed this issue yet . If I buy this engine, and have to change my oil every 5 hours, will yamaha back the oil change? I doubt it, but it'd be nice to know being it'd cost you $60+ per oil change until this engine gets broke in . That's if you did the oil change yourself


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

I heard that they hollowed out the crank shaft, to save weight, is that true??


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> I was just told by a SHO owner that one of the problems is people BABYING those motors.
> Draker3 says he's running the SHO outta his with no problems...could be the key.


I'll be able to tell you if this engine can take a beating by December. I'll keep an eye on the oil, but babying will be far from what it'll get if it's on my boat. If this engine is making oil from idle speeds too long, let's see if it makes oil on a good solid hell run for a few weeks. I'll bet it can take it from what I've seen, but we'll see


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Read post #72 I aint Skeered! 

I have family that are running them solid now, no problems yet 100 plus hours!



Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> I'll be able to tell you if this engine can take a beating by December. I'll keep an eye on the oil, but babying will be far from what it'll get if it's on my boat. If this engine is making oil from idle speeds too long, let's see if it makes oil on a good solid hell run for a few weeks. I'll bet it can take it from what I've seen, but we'll see


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

RedXCross said:


> Quoted from BBC, All I can say is I am buying one in the next 6 months. Whether it was a Thermostat problem(2cool running) or a ring seating (blow by) problem remains to be quoted from Yammy, I know they have invested their stake in this motor and have scratched their HPDI's for the most part , so I know they will resolve this problem quickly.
> "I was informed that Yamaha does know there was a problem and they have fixed the problem _*as of April of this year*_. This comes from the same dealer that has worked on Wolak's boat numerous times. "
> 
> By the way check out the E-tec blue post on this forum, I like E-tec too , but check out this guys post , it is a brand new motor!


Hmmmmmm, I just bought a new SHO 250. But, the manufacture date on it is 08/10. I dont abuse an engine but I certainly dont pamper one either. We will see. I'm not worried. Yamaha has treated me very well in the past on waranty and post waranty issues.


----------



## itsmytime (Sep 13, 2011)

I've heard that the SHO had cooling issues with a jack plate install? and that the water intakes were slightly higher than previous models. Anyone heard this?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Those were resolved with intake screen changes as far I recall - don't know where you heard it, but it's old news from the first few months of sales. All new, unsold models were changed out to to the new screen prior to sale and those that were sold were replaced under warranty. The problem as I understood it was really more with grass and crud hanging on the screens, thus the overheat - the new screen was designed with more but smaller holes with some slight change in angle to shed any hangups as much as possible. 

I have not heard a single SHO with cooling issues since those first few months..


----------



## itsmytime (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks. Information was somewhat dated from a Rockport service manager. Good to hear it has been corrected.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

My cousin has a SHO and a Jackplate.......on a Mod-V shallow sport.
I ran his boat......pretty good, and had no prolems of any kind.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> That's the bad part, your not suppose to run the hell out of it during break in, atleast by the book. Setting the rings on an engine such as this should not be a run the hell out of it procedure. If it is, then the sho making oil over an idle issue, is deffinately an issue to me. Ive read plenty about this, and hopefully this is corrected?


Unless something has changed, break in is idle for the first hour (under 2000 rpms) 2nd hour run under 4k then run it like you stole it varying your rpms every 5 minutes. Trying to keep it over 4500 rpms to seat the rings. The do what you want after 10 hours


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Hollis, Glad to see you posting again. Glad the wife is letting you fish again.  How many kids now?  They do slow the fishing down.

Speaking of boats and problems what ever happened to the boat that you were having all the trouble with few years back? Ever find the guy and get the boat problem handled?


----------



## captfrankie (Apr 2, 2006)

*Desperado Outlaw 22 with Yamaha 225 SHO*

I have a Desperado Outlaw 22 with a Yamaha 225 SHO . I broke it in as in the manual. At 170hrs no problems . I normally run it between 3900 and 4500 RPM's. 30-40mph.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone have updates on their SHO's?

Making oil problems? Anyone upgrade ECUs?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

motor still runs perfectly since june of 2011... At the last 100 hour service I had, everything was still fine.

The lower unit went out a couple years ago, supposedly there was an issue with the upper bearing not getting enough oil. I blew that one up, had it rebuilt, and bought a 2014 model take off from a TRP guy that had 0 hours on it. I have about 75 hours on that lower unit so far, and it's been fine.

great motor overall. Fuel economy could be better, it's not too bad as long as you stay around 4000-4400

They just interviewed this dude on the news to see how he liked his mercury. He said it should be out of the shop any day now.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Chasin Bait said:


> The ONLY reason I would not buy a SHO..........it doesn't come in a 150 hp.
> 
> Maybe one day,
> 
> CB


I have not had any issues with my last two motors. 
First was a 225 SHO and it was flawless
This one is a 250 and I can say the same.

BTW Chasin Bait, They came out with a 150 SHO a year ago. Check out their website


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

SeaY'all said:


> BTW Chasin Bait, They came out with a 150 SHO a year ago. Check out their website


He made that comment in 2011


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

160 hours on my 150 SHO. No issues yet!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

fishin shallow said:


> He made that comment in 2011


YA, realized that after I hit the go go button.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a 2013 that I run like i stole it. Not a bunch of hours (140) but haven't had a problem except a blown fuse


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Why would you want a sho when the G2's are out. ?          

Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Because of the thinned out walls and fused sleeves, just don't overheat one much. Best for deeper waters.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

pipeliner345 said:


> Why would you want a sho when the G2's are out. ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


because it takes more than a color coordinated cowling to get my attention?


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

#1 How are those SHO motors holding up? Specifically does anybody have a 115? 

#2 What the heck happened to Redfishr? He was one of the 2cool originals. No posts for several years.


----------



## Toadtrout (Dec 27, 2014)

pipeliner345 said:


> Why would you want a sho when the G2's are out. ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


Because they are pieces of junk.


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

My 2015 225 SHO has been solid. No issues and really fun.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Looking on-line the 115 inline 4 and the SHO have the same weight and HP. Why would you go with the SHO over the regular 115 or are they the same engine? I was told that the SHO was lighter than a normal 4 stroke engine but the 115 there is no difference.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I have the new 115 SHO on my yellowfin skiff it's a beast and have 5 hours on it. Just finishing propping it. 
Little lighter and a stout motor compared to the older 115 4 stroke Yamaha .


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Toadtrout said:


> Because they are pieces of junk.


Could you show proof of that please?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

